# Anyone use Vortex Trailer Hubs?



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

Are these any good?

6 year 100,000 mile warranty.

http://www.westmarine.com/buy/tie-down-engineering--vortex-hub-kits--P011954724

These high-performance hubs are designed to ensure smooth running for up to 100,000 miles without requiring maintenance!

A completely sealed lubrication chamber bathes the bearings in a lithium complex grease fortified with rust and oxidation inhibitors. When maintenance IS required, Vortex hubs make it easy. Just unscrew the threaded cap and pump fresh grease into the easily accessible external lubrication port fitting. The one-way flow pushes out the old grease while flushing the entire chamber with fresh grease. Backed by a 1 year parts & labor and 5 additional years parts warranty.

http://www.easternmarine.com/1-3-8-x-1-1-16-bearing-5-on-45-stud-vortex-hub-kit-81022










NOTE: WHEN ADDING OR REPLACING GREASE, LUCAS OIL MARINE GREASE MUST BE USED OR WARRANTY IS VOID.


----------



## richard1075 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes, I replaced the OEMs on one of my axles that have gone about 1,200 miles in six months without issue. Bought some Lucas Marine grease to go with them at Home Depot. I make 180 mile one way trips to Corpus Christi and stop halfway at a rest area. I always feel the hubs for temperature and these run cooler than the other set of hubs on the second axle. I'll buy another set when I'm ready to replace the other hubs.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If you are going to replace the full axle go Vault hub system.

If going to replace just hubs go Vortex. Best options.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

richard1075 said:


> Yes, I replaced the OEMs on one of my axles that have gone about 1,200 miles in six months without issue. Bought some Lucas Marine grease to go with them at Home Depot. I make 180 mile one way trips to Corpus Christi and stop halfway at a rest area. I always feel the hubs for temperature and *these run cooler* than the other set of hubs on the second axle. I'll buy another set when I'm ready to replace the other hubs.


That's the Lucas grease. I run it in my oil bathed 10k Dexter's in place of 90 wt. No more seal leaks and runs cooler.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Good post.Something I'm dang sure going to check into.Right in the middle of rebuilding one of my boat trailers.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

We have Vaults on our McClain 2 axle boat trailer, no problems in 3 years. 
Does the Vortex have a stainless steel sleeve/band for the seal to run on? Otherwise both seem to function similarly.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Both are good my Vortex failed on a new trailer on the way home from the dealer in corpus but hey Sh happens. They sent me a new one in a couple weeks


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

paragod said:


> Both are good my Vortex failed on a new trailer on the way home from the dealer in corpus but hey Sh happens. They sent me a new one in a couple weeks


Mine made it home just fine from your shop. Maybe installer has something to do with it...maybe not.


----------

